# Spaß mit Babelfish



## Stalker2002 (30 Juni 2004)

Wer kennt ihn nicht den tollen Babelfish.
Angeregt durch ein Posting im Heise-Forum habe ich mal den Satz
"Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund" in's Englische übersetzen lassen.
Das Resultat hat mich positiv überrascht.
Aber als ich das Ergebniss habe rückübersetzen lassen, habe ich mir doch glatt Tastatur und Monitor mit Kaffee eingesaut.
Probiert's mal aus, aber schützt eure Hardware vor den Folgen des Lachanfalls.

MfG
L.


----------



## Heiko (30 Juni 2004)

Hat nix geholfen. Die Tastatur schwimmt...  :bigcry:


----------



## News (30 Juni 2004)

Ich verfang mich auch bald in der Endlosschraube...

Übrigens: "Gegensätze ziehen sich an" -> Contrasts dress -> Kontrastkleid.


----------



## Reinhard (1 Juli 2004)

Morgenstund hat Gold im Mund
The early bird catches the worm
Der frühe Vogel verfängt sich die Endlosschraube
The early bird gets caught the continuous screw
Der frühe Vogel erhält sich verfing die ununterbrochene Schraube
The early bird keeps got caught the continuous screw
Die frühen erhaltenen Vogelunterhaelte verfingen sich die ununterbrochene Schraube
The early received Vogelunterhaelte got caught the continuous screw
Das frühe empfangene erhaltene Vogelunterhaelte verfing sich die ununterbrochene Schraube

Schraube locker? Werkzeug liegt bei:






Gruss
Reinhard


----------



## Leon (4 Juli 2004)

Noch was das (fast) richtig ist.


Ich bin ein Mensch, der in der Morgenstund Gold im Mund hat.

I am humans, who in morning-grant gold in the mouth has.

 :roll:

Und nun wissen wir auch, was der Name der beliebten Spielereihe
Grand Theft Auto eigentlich auf deutsch heißt:

Großartiges Diebstahl-Automobil


----------

